# BNR LS7 Coil Pack Upgrade AVAILABLE NOW



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Added some more info


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

But that LE2 life though...


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

If you car already has a tune, does it still need to be reflashed?


----------



## TailorTuned (Mar 28, 2017)

Is there a way to purchase these without a tune from you?
I do my own tuning and would prefer to keep it that way as Im going big turbo and want to be the one responsible for my own engine health & performance.


----------



## J_Cruze (Sep 4, 2017)

What are the Performance Benefits though?? Ya, I get 45 000 Volts, but why would the engineering on that be better then the stock engineering??


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Can you gap plugs wider with this installed? I am assuming so.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Can you gap plugs wider with this installed? I am assuming so.


Jerry hasn't been on this site since Feb 11, 2020...


----------

